
Show HN: The returns of $10k invested using the “Permanent Portfolio” - elvio
https://elviovicosa.com/permanent-portfolio/
======
kuu
It's cool! How can we know the exact Portfolio used for this calculations?

~~~
elvio
On the bottom-right corner, you can find the symbols and their distributions.

